# Sunny's Pregnancy and Foaling Thread



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 19, 2011)

It's been almost 2 weeks since Sunny was ultrasounded and found to be heavy in foal. Still no bag but seems like she continues to fill out more and more. She seems to have a bigger appetite as well, so a big sign that she's close to foaling will be when she goes off her feed.

The vet guesses that she was about 9 months along at the time of the ultrasound.

Here's a link to my other topic about her to give you some background: http://www.miniature...0

Here's a pic taken 9/30-







Taken 10/13-






And here's some pictures taken today 10/19.......


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 19, 2011)

More pictures from today, 10/19.....































Thanks for letting me share


----------



## cassie (Oct 19, 2011)

your going to have a foal soon!!



how exciting!

hey you have to put a post on our new foaling thread so we can keep an eye on her there as well



she will have a gorgeous foal



I can't remember but do you know who the dad is?


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Oct 19, 2011)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Wings (Oct 19, 2011)

cassie said:


> your going to have a foal soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or just wait for it to move, or report it and ask for a move. Avoids duplicate threads





Good luck! FIngers crossed for trouble free foaling


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 19, 2011)

oh congrats a nother buby coming,,,,,but your in the wrong thread i hope thay move you so you can hang with us


----------



## REO (Oct 20, 2011)

Okie Dokie!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to the Nut house





So Sunny has about a month and a half to go right? if so she should start to get an udder soon, can you take some pics? We loveeeeeeeeeeeee pics


----------



## MeganH (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats and WELCOME! Your girl is so pretty. Love her color! Can't wait to see her foal!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 20, 2011)

As Renee said - welcome to the nutty mare watchers club!








Lets have some more details about Sunny - who she's in foal to, has she foaled before etc??

If you have another month or so to go yet, as your vet says, (thus giving us plenty of time to get to know you, chat and learn more about your sweet Sunny) then you will not be seeing signs of an udder yet. So just relax, sit back and join in with the threads here on the MS/BCW Chat Board - plus post regular pics for us all drool over (how about a few of your other minis too?).

Again, welcome - great to have you join us.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, is there a picture of daddy? How exciting


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 20, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Welcome to the Nut house
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup about a month and a half left, if the vet guessed right. She was a given up by her former owners and they had her in with a stud for about a year up till we got her so no idea when exactly she was bred.

Here's a pic. taken the 13th of her udder....or lack there of lol



:


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 20, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> As Renee said - welcome to the nutty mare watchers club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So not many details about her, as she was owned by an elderly couple who couldn't even remember her name (or if they even named her), we don't know her exact age, the vet guessed her at about 3-4 yrs. old. I don't believe she's ever foaled before. I think the elderly couple only had her about a year, for all of which she was in with a stud.

And that's all we "know" about her. Her background is a complete mistery, the former owners didn't do anything with her for the year they had her, when I got her she was very skittish and very hard to catch. Now she can be in a larger pen and I can catch her easily without a halter on her. She's still touchy but is doing much better and she lets me touch and mess with her bag without fussing so we're making progress.

The only things I know about the stud is the old couple named him Hercules (he's the only one out of the bunch that they knew (remembered) the name of. He is supposedly papered but I have no idea what his registered name is, what registry or what happened to his papers, they said he's about 15 yrs. old but who knows for sure. One of the other mares that came with my girl had a foal by the same stud about 6 months ago.

I'll post some pictures of the stud in a few minutes.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's some pictures of the stud she's bred to....(in these pics he just had a quick brushing and when these were taken he still needed his feet trimmed, so he looks a bit "rough"



he measured in at about 31" tall if I'm remembering correctly, it was either 30" or 31" tall.


----------



## cassie (Oct 20, 2011)

wow they should produce a very nice foal together






its so hard when you know nothing about them isn't it... my mare Suzie, I didn't have a clue, and it seems that my other mare Penny is in foal too I have even less knowledge about her lol



so we know what your going through and the girls on here are used to waiting hehe they waitied 3-4 months for me and Suzie



hehe woops.

your girl is beautiful please keep us updated with any progress you have


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Oct 20, 2011)

Such a nice deep color!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 21, 2011)

Theyr both very pretty 



 :wub will be watching closely how exciting


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice mare and stallion you may get a buckskin



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!



I'm very excited to see what color they produce! And yup a total guessing game till the little one makes it's appearance!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 22, 2011)

She should be wearing " WIDE LOAD" on her butt


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

haha she sure is a WIDE LOAD!! LOL






how is Sunny looking? any new changes??


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

cassie said:


> haha she sure is a WIDE LOAD!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's doing good, nothing new yet



Still no bag. She's got as big of an appetite as ever and every few days I swear she blows up a little more over night



I'll see if I can get some pictures tomorrow


----------



## Wings (Oct 23, 2011)

I think Fantasy might win the wide load stakes




That's her over a month ago and she is only getting bigger!


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2011)

oooh I don't know Bree! Diane's mare was HUGE!!!!



lol

so how far along is Sunny? or we don't know do we?? lol I have forgotten lol


----------



## MeganH (Oct 23, 2011)

Good Lord! what a WIDE LOAD!!!





Diane- how do you get those color crossing percentages? Is there a site? I would like so see what it says for my Laney (who by the way is HOME!!.. posted pictures in Ricochet's picture thread)


----------



## cassie (Oct 24, 2011)

I think it's called a colour calculator Megan



I saw tour pics of laney!!! Yay

Certainly a wide load!! Lol


----------



## Wings (Oct 24, 2011)

Ahh yes Diane but how far off was she?

That's Fantasy a month ago and she's still growing



:shocked





(everyone is calling her the beachball... but don't tell her. I don't want to hurt her feelings!



)


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is one of my 'wide loads' - dont think she beats Diane's litte girl, but this one is only 29" (28 by last hair) and still went another month before foaling - her last foal as she was 22, but we so desperately wanted a Dragon foal from her. She is now retired - her colt is pictured below too.

Heidi











Billy

(get up Momma, someone said I'm supposed to find a milk bar somewhere!)






(it's under here somewhere, I just know it is!)






(it's ok, I found the milk bar in the end and survived!!)


----------



## Eagle (Oct 24, 2011)

Omg Billy is adorable! Wow was She wide, poor girl.


----------



## cassie (Oct 24, 2011)

WOW Anna!! what a beautiful WIDE girl!! and what a gorgeous colt you got out of her!! do you still have him?



what does he look like now? or after he shed his foal coat hehe


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 24, 2011)

OMG she is huge



and what a stunning foal



do you still have the foal


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 25, 2011)

LOL!! Diane - he is still a bit 'girly', so sweet, loving and uncolt like! He's a yearling now - sorry but I dont have any recent pics of him on my computer, they are all on Cathy's.

BUT if you want to have a peek on my website www.ancasterstud.co.uk and go to the FOALS (2010) page, you will first find a pic of him and his partner in crime Millie at the beginning, then scroll down and you will find his pics following Millie's. THEN if you go to the Sales (page 1) there are a few pics from this year - I must admit he is lovely, but his main fault is his short neck (Heidi's fault!), but he did get a few lessons on how to 'stretch' it a bit this summer! We dont really want to sell him as we would like to show him next year, but if the perfect home cropped up.........................maybe!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 25, 2011)

cassie said:


> oooh I don't know Bree! Diane's mare was HUGE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope we don't know



The vet guessed her around 9 months along, so we'll see



It's a waiting game


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha shes fab love her big belly and hes a stunner 



 lol..Love all the pictures of the "Wide Loads" poor girls I bet theyr so glad to be slim again once they have delivered


----------



## cassie (Oct 25, 2011)

Anna he is lovely!!



what a gorgeous boy! I can understand why you don't want to sell him!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 26, 2011)

I went to check him out on Anna's site and lost hours there



Those farm photos are fantastic and I am seriously considering flying over to steal a few chips


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL!! Stealing might be allowed Renee, but it would depend upon which ones you wanted to steal and whether you could find them under all their winter woollies/disguises!


----------



## cassie (Oct 26, 2011)

I totally agree Renee!! good thing I live to far away lol mum n dad are going to *EUROPE* in January tho lol hmmm a little sneakstop as a pressie for me seeing as I have to run the business while they are away!!! Hehe

How is sunny looking at the moment? any new change?


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope your Mum and Dad are going to 'grope' each other Cassie and not anyone else!! (or did you mean Europe????)

Yes an update on Sunny would be good - sorry we seemed to have hyjacked her thread somewhat!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 26, 2011)

ROFL, Cassie you really need to check your spelling lol

Naughty parents ROFL


----------



## cassie (Oct 26, 2011)

WOOPS sorry guys, changing that NOW!

I was one my ipod at 10:30pm last night... it always comes up with such strange words hehe woops.... yes they are going to EUROPE!!!! ( i'm on my laptop now hehe)

yes would love an update on Sunny please




sorry to have hijacked your thread hehe


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey guys! No worries!



I've been crazy busy lately.....Sunny is doing good, about the same. I got some new pictures today and I'll post them tomorrow, I think she's about the same, but of course I see her everyday so I might not notice the little changes like you guys would or if I post the pics from before and the new ones side by side. She's coming along really well and everything is looking good, still no bag.

I'll post the pics tomorrow


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes plz ..come on share those big belly pictures plus all the extras


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm trying to wait patiently!!






:arg!


----------



## cassie (Oct 29, 2011)

is it tomorrow yet???


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha sorry guys! Got busy yesterday lol!

Here's a couple pics taken from the 27th~
















I'll post some more when I have more time!





She's doin goood and still no change.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 29, 2011)

She's such a pretty girl and a really good sort for a brood mare IMO.


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 30, 2011)

cant wait to see this baby its gunna be cute


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 3, 2011)

Some slight changes with Sunny this evening....she's looked to have dropped a little bit more in the belly and looks more filled out on the sides too....maybe the foal getting pointed in the right direction? (when the vet did an ultrasound last month the foal was breach) She looked noticably different from this morning and afternoon, it wasn't a huge, "oh my gosh" change but it was noticed by both myself and my boyfriends mom (which is where Sunny is until we move onto our property down the road, which will be within this month). She picked at her grain and took a couple hours to finish it all, usually it's gone within a few minutes. She wasn't as eager as she usually is to eat her hay either. She was also much harder to catch and didn't want me touching her udder, we haven't had any problems with either for a long time so that was "off" for her. Her udder seems to have started filling out, just slightly but still a noticable change from this morning when I felt it. We were able to make up a makeshift foaling stall in my boyfriend's mom's barn. She was pretty stressed from being taken away from the others but sooner or later she was going to have to be separated so I guess it's now or never. I'll still turn her out during the day while I'm there and can keep an eye on her, at night she'll go in the stall. I just left a little while ago and she settled down quite a bit from when she was first put in there so that's good, she started eating more of her hay and started settling in.

So I'll be keeping a close eye on her and really watching her for anymore changes, oh boy!





I'll get some more pictures tomorrow......


----------



## Eagle (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, that's good news! Don't forget the pics please


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2011)

All sounding good!





Hopefully she will settle at night soon, bless her - they do hate being moved away from their friends dont they! But it would be great if you can get her down to your own home before she foals - much easier for you to keep an eye on her I would think?

More pics please when you have time.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 3, 2011)

sorry i havent been in sunnys thread for awhile...ive been alittle messed up with all thats going on

sounds like little sunny is moving along nicely...

can we have some new photos please

oh whens her due date


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll be sure and get some pictures today



I'll post them by tonight (might be late though



)

Lucky Lodge- her due date is unknown, she was a "rescue" and was in with a stud for the past year so we don't know her due date, the vet ultrasounded her last month and said she guessed her to be about 9 months along. So if she was correct Sunny would be about 10 months along now.

Anna C- Yes, it makes it more difficult not having her at my own home, unfortunately I don't have a choice so I'm just doing the best I can with what I've got. At the place I live right now there's CCR's and they limit the horses to 4 per 5 acres, we only have 5 acres.



We are currently over the limit already with my 2 minis/2 big horses and my moms 3 big horses. So if I brought another mini over we'd probably get another nasty letter in the mail telling me to sell more horses (I already had to sell 3 of my minis to get them off our backs until I moved out as they were threatening to take us to court). So as you can see my situation forces me to keep her off the property I live on right now. But I'm doing the best I can with her where she's at- which is where she would be anyways if I hadn't decided to take her, and I have more experience with the minis than they do so I know she's better off than she would have been. We should be moving within the month so if she can just hold out another month that'll be nice but if not we'll do the best we can with what we've got.



Lot's of prayers


----------



## Eagle (Nov 3, 2011)

Unfortunately my girls have to move out of the herd to foal as I prefer to foal them out at home, it only takes 2 minutes to jump out of bed and run downstairs but it would take me 10 minutes to get to the stables and that as we all know is just too long. My girls settle down after about 3 days. We all do what we can and what is safest for our mares. Of course if we were all millionaires we would do it differently





She is lucky to have found you and not long now and you will have your new home


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure Sunny is very pleased to have found someone like you to love and care for her, no matter whether she has to live next door, down the road or several miles away. She's a very lucky girl to have found you.





Would love to see the new pics as soon as you can get them posted - please hurry!


----------



## cassie (Nov 3, 2011)

yes can't wait to see some new pictures, of your gorgeous Sunny! how exciting...

well I must confess I am very lucky... all my horses are on my property... my stable is built about 100m away from my house and is absoloutly beautiful... only problem would be when I someday move out they will be on my parents property LOL but if I have it my way and marry some rich guy hehe I would buy the property across the road (which belongs to my aunties, so there is a slight chance I could inherit it... fingers crossed hehe) and then build my own stables and such over there



a girl can dream can't she LOL

hoping your able to get Sunny moved across into you property before she foals! did the vet give you a rough estimate at all? on how much longer??


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 4, 2011)

Soooo.....funny story...I set my camera out with my stuff this morning when I was leaving to go take care of Sunny, well....I somehow forgot my camera here so I didn't get any pictures with it.



But I did manage to get some side shots with my cell phone, they aren't the best, as my phone doesn't take real high quality pictures but it'll work till tomorrow



I promise I'll get some pictures tomorrow and post them tomorrow night (might be really late again). Her changes are slight, so you might not see much difference in these pics, but noticable when you look at her in person. I think my camera will show better with the pics I get tomorrow.





She's settling down a little more and still doesn't eat her grain or hay like she usually does (even when she's in the other pen she's been in the past couple of months), she picks at her food and before she'd usually have it all cleaned up, now there's still hay out for the next feeding.

So here's a few pics, like I said the changes aren't huge, but noticable enough that I noticed the change from that morning to the evening. I couldn't get a good shot of her bag with my phone but I'll get some tomorrow with the camera.


----------



## cassie (Nov 4, 2011)

she is lovely!! and that tummy is looking real good!

maybe the foal is taking up more room and so making her feel fuller? totally guessing here so correct me ladies if I am wrong... she looks nice and healthy and happy!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 5, 2011)

dusty belly i think last week she was only tiny

so you can never really judge the belly size


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 5, 2011)

Great pictures - she's such a pretty girl.





From the looks of it she is moving gently in the right direction. I still think she has a while to go yet before she starts getting an udder (about 4 weeks before foaling), but she is certainly making good progress.





Just a thought - does she do plenty of walking around or is she being a bit reluctant over the last couple of days? (just thinking about you saying that she was not eating up like she used to). If the foal is in a bit of an uncomfortable position at the moment, it might help her if she could be encouraged to keep moving. Can you take her for a few 'walkies' round her pasture or up the drive/road. Mares do need to keep moving especially at the later stage of pregnancy, as this can often dispel any uncomfortable feelings by getting the foal to change position, which lets the mare get back to her normal feeding routine.

Just had a look back at the stud's pictures - hummmmmm yes I think you could get a buckskin - oh this is all so exciting, I love getting that first glimpse of a new baby's colour, trouble is they then often change it when they get older!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's some pictures taken yesterday (11/4). She's about the same as my last post, still not eating as much and she seems to be grumpy, she doesn't want me catching or petting her anymore. She will let me, it just takes more coaxing than usual.
































AnnaC- she now has a pretty big stall and outside run so she does to a fair amount of walking around, walks down the road is a good idea too!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 6, 2011)

Great set of pictures - dont know if it is the angle of your camera but her tummy really looks bigger in these than in the previous ones.








And not sure if it is my imagination or again the camera, but is there a tiny bit of filling in her udder? What does everyone else thing?

It was just a thought of mine about her exercise - a lot of mares have periods of not wanting to do very much when they are feeling a bit 'full' with foal, but exerise is essential and a walk down the road/somewhere new is not only good for them, but interesting too (plus it is a good way to increase the bonding between a mare and her walking companion.



)

Lets have the next set of pictures in a week's time if possible, then we should be able to see some more differences. It is really exciting to be able to follow the progress of a mare through the run up to foaling so thank you for letting us share Sunny's journey.


----------



## cassie (Nov 6, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Great set of pictures - dont know if it is the angle of your camera but her tummy really looks bigger in these than in the previous ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


totally agreeing with you Anna!!!

wow I can see the change in Sunny Yippee!!

do you have any older pics of her udder...? don't remember seeing any on here... might help us know if she is filling up



have you felt any difference in her udder??


----------



## cassie (Nov 6, 2011)

ok... I think these were from end of october...




yesterday




udder end of october...




udder yesterday




hmmm...


----------



## Wings (Nov 6, 2011)

I think Anna's right! Definetly looks like some changes


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 6, 2011)

she looking very close but i still think the udders got a bit more to go

or thay could go like dusty have not much udder

have you change her feed as the vet said to me if you change there feed it can make there udders shrink up

thats what happened to dusty i added a new feed

but she is gunna have one very cute foal

good luck hope all goes good


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! It's very exciting indeed and thanks for following along on this experience!

She's doing really well and I think her udder is at the very beginning stages of filling, the pictures are kind of hard to tell but yes she's filled a little bit, you can definately tell the difference when you feel her udder. The change seemed overnight (well technically from morning till evening), the morning check she felt completely empty and sucked up like she normally was, than come evening I could feel that her udder was hanging lower and felt fuller (just a tad but it was noticable). Her belly is definatley quite a bit bigger than before, she's starting to look like she's actually pregnant lol



The past few days she's been laying out flat on her side to sleep quite a bit, other than that she's been about the same.

I think we're on the right track and she's coming along nicely, I told her she needs to go by the book, no surprises!






(but of course we all know how that goes!



)

We should be moving onto our property in a week or two and we've started building her foaling stall so all should be ready to go by the time we're ready to move in, I'm hoping she holds out until then but if not we'll do the best we can.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 7, 2011)

:yeah Yes looking good..dont we all just love these big belly's


----------



## MeganH (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see what she is cooking! Your girl is so pretty!


----------



## cassie (Nov 7, 2011)

oh how exciting for the big move!!

sorry I don't think I ever caught your name...?

this is the exciting and stressful part... but enjoy it!



she will give you that gorgeous little one before long!

are you going to have her up on camera at all when she is really close??


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 8, 2011)

cassie said:


> oh how exciting for the big move!!
> 
> sorry I don't think I ever caught your name...?
> 
> ...




My name is Anna





I wish I could have her up on camera! Just can't afford it right now, I really wish we could though, that'd be nice!

I'm excited to see what she's got in there


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 8, 2011)

it is very exciting when foals are close to being born

but very stress full as well ,,,iam having to re colour me gray hair every 2 weeks LOL LOL


----------



## cassie (Nov 8, 2011)

well Hi there Anna



now we have two Anna's



and two Renee's



LOL

fair enough



I understand completely! well make sure you keep us update with any progress please n thankyou





so are we! so are we!!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 8, 2011)

So she's made a little bit of a change, for a week or two she was acting really grumpy all the time-wanting to be left alone, did'n't want me touching her belly or udder, would just walk around-not wanting to move around much, she would lay flat out alot. Well now she's easy to catch again, she lets me feel her belly without pitching a fit and she lets me feel her udder without getting cranky. She also was running and kicking up her heels around her pen, apparently she's feeling better now? Maybe the foal was moving into position and her belly was uncomfortable? As it was facing breach when the vet did the ultrasound. I'm not sure how long it can take the foals to move into the correct position. But she's acting her usual self again, we'll see how long this lasts lol


----------



## Eagle (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats great news, yes it is quite possible that she was uncomfortable. Can we have some new pics soon. Lol


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, a lot of mares suddenly feel more comforable/become their usual sweet selves once the foal shifts its position. Most foals will move into the foaling position in the last week or so of pregnancy - this is when you see the mares tummy take on the V shape when viewed from the side. So pictures whenever you can make it please - we like to watch for this V to appear!





Hi Anna from another Anna.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL! Diane, I know what you mean by these clever mares. Not the same as you but when tiny Heidi started to foal last year, she just would not stop rolling (very unusual for her) and Cathy and I were following her round her stable, everytime she laid down we were there thinking 'here we go' and asking her to stay put so we could help. In the end she stopped and started to push. We got a foot and a nose only and what we had seemed to be slightly off angle. Luckily we found the other foot over the foals head beside his far ear and as soon as we pulled it over and down into the right place, his whole body righted itself and out he shot! Heidi knew that he wasn't quite in the right position and was trying to straighten him bless her. But in spite of her small size she is very wide in the pelvic region and has always foaled very easily, so I'm sure she would have got him out ok if we hadn't been there, but all that extra rolling did tire her out bless her, which is why, inspite of a dose of pain meds, she decided to remain resting until she was ready to get up - delaying him his first drink for quite a while! LOL!!

Love the brood mares!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 9, 2011)

Alright I'll try and get some pictures today



We may be moving in this weekend, we'll see


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi to another Anna..hope the move goes well for you..you know what they say " new house ..new baby"


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's some pics taken 11/9. She's doing pretty much the same as my last post. Gotta make this quick, so here's the pics......


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I'm sure I can see a difference - not the WOW! GULP! OMG! type of difference, but a difference all the same.









Not expecting to see a difference in her udder as it's a bit soon yet, but her tummy is certainly heading in the right direction!!





Good luck with the move - lets have some new pics when you get all settled in.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't had any updates for a while! I gotta make this quick though as I gotta go back to work- at the library. We don't have internet at our place.

Well we have officially moved into the new place, we brought my two minis Spirit and Ruckus over a couple days ago and they are loving their new "playground"



We also brought my old rescue horse, Boogie, over and he is settling in nicely as well. We still have to move Cody, my young paint gelding, over (he needs more work on loading before he get's to come over). And we still have to move our two 55 gallon fish tanks over and my two Jack Russels (I'm waiting to bring them over until we have our dog yard finished, it's almost done). So I've got those three horses and my two other dogs and the house cat are on the new property with me and my boyfriend (who's worked SO hard and spent SO much time and money making a home for us and the animals, he's a keeper!)

We've got the foaling stall started and should be done by this weekend, than Sunny can be moved over and I'll give her the green light to foal



(course we all know how well they follow orders when it comes to foaling lol



)

Sunny is still doing the same, maybe a little more filling in her udder but not much and still seems to get bigger in the tummy everyday



I'll see if I can get some more pictures here in the next couple days, maybe this weekend. I either have to use the library's internet or Clay's parents, haven't had any time to get on though the past week. Once things start settling down thought there will be more time for updates


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 22, 2011)

The new home sounds perfect - boyfriend IS a keeper!!





So glad to get your update, hope all goes well with the moving of the rest of your furkids.

Just keep us updated when you can, and take loads of pictures so you can post them for us sometime in the future.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update, I am so glad all is going well for you. Three cheers for the boyfriend and well done to you for finding such a good one. Way to go girl





Photos when you have time please





Happy Moving


----------



## cassie (Nov 24, 2011)

YAY



:yeah



how exciting, for progress with Sunny, moving everything to the new house!, finding the GREAT boyfriend!, Sunny should reward you by having her foal once she is settled into her new place!

are you going to be setting up the internet at your new house?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Guys!!! Soooo....still no foal. No changes that I have noticed in Sunny since my last update. Everything seems about the same. She's doing well. We moved her over to our property yesterday and she's settling in really well, hasn't appeared stressed at all, she's eating well and I'm very pleased with how she's settling in. I was worried about her being really stressed out with moving but I think her being next to my two other minis, Spirit and Ruckus, has really helped as she doesn't feel alone. We've moved over all the animals except my young Paint horse Cody, he's having some loading issues, but we'll get him moved, sooner or later, my mom is taking care of him for me until we get him moved over.

So here's some picures of Sunny taken today 12/4/11-































We don't have internet at our new place so I'll udate again when I can.


----------



## cassie (Dec 5, 2011)

hey stranger!



glad to hear you are all still doing well!

Sunny looks great! poor little girl is going to have this foal in the middle of winter



poor little bubba, hope you have a little dog rug ready to keep him/ her nice and warm!








how is the new property going? everything looks on track and moving along very nicely! well done you!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi there



It's great to hear that you have nearly finished the move and Sunny looks really good. One thing I would like to ask though is if Sunny stays in her pen all the time? I think that she will need to walk a lot more to get the foal into position and also exercise is very important for horses. Do you let her out when you are at home?

Thanks


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 5, 2011)

First, thanks for getting to an internet connection and giving us an update.





I too was going to ask the same question as Renee - it is so very important for mares to get plenty of exercise during pregnancy, especially late pregnancy. If they are stabled at night, which hopefully they are, especially if the weather is cold/and or wet for the new foal's sake, then they should be walking around all day. I know you are at a new place and things may not yet be how you want or need them, but just get her moving as much as you possibly can. A lot of folks with 'smallish' paddocks spread small amounts of hay dotted around the space available so that the mares have to wander from pile to pile instead of standing in one spot to eat all day. Of course if you have grass then Sunny will be on the move as she grazes, but even then extra exercise will be necessary.

To Sunny herself. I can see that her tummy is growing, but still think she has a way to go yet. Nothing much seems to be moving in her udder, so perhaps she is going to be one of those mares who really gets HUGE in the tummy before she's ready to foal?? She is such a pretty mare though - she can come live with me anytime.





Take care - hope to hear from you again soon!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 5, 2011)

cassie said:


> hey stranger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup I've got 2 fleece blankets for him/her and a Foal Saver blanket, and a foal turnout blanket so the baby will be nice warm





Thanks



The new property is great, really nice to have our own place and have (almost) all the animals together again, and REALLY nice having Sunny close by.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 5, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sunny and I take walks- as I know it's important for her to be getting exercise. She can't be out with the other minis though as she gets very aggressive with them and tries to turn it into a kicking match- so unfortunately when I'm not there to walk her she has to be in her pen. My boyfriends brother has 140+ acres right next to us though so I have endless fields to walk her through, she loves it. For now that's the biggest pen I can make for her, as the ground froze before I was able to pound more posts into the ground and hasn't thawed out enough since. So for now she gets walks as much and as often during the day as I can.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 5, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> First, thanks for getting to an internet connection and giving us an update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree on the exercise- she actually moves around a lot in that little pen, she goes inside than comes outside and if my other two minis "disappear" behind the trees she will walk around in circles- she's not acting stressed out but seems to just like to be moving around (as if that get's her any closer to them lol) And I take her on walks around my boyfriends brother's acreage (140+ acres of open fields and some woods), so she gets a fair amount of exercise for what I can offer her. (It's good for me too!



) I would love to offer her more but for now I'm doing as much as I can as I know it's really good for her to be getting good exercise, especially with how small her pen is. I totally agree with you guys, I gotta get her out as much as possible.


----------



## Wings (Dec 5, 2011)

It's amazing how quickly the jobs pile up on a property, especially when you've just moved!



:wacko

Good luck with it all, we killed the gardens from neglect after we moved



they just kept getting bumped down the to do list!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 5, 2011)

she is progressing on nicely shes got the belly starting to look like the v shape.udders need alot

more filling though..oh i no this waiting game sucks ,,keep the photos coming


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 6, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> she is progressing on nicely shes got the belly starting to look like the v shape.udders need alot
> 
> more filling though..oh i no this waiting game sucks ,,keep the photos coming



Yup belly is progressing nicely, udder still needs some work...if she bags up before she foals, I'm keeping in mind that she might not bag up until after she foals. I'm hoping she gives me some clue as to her getting closer, but you never know.....


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 6, 2011)

The only slight changes I've noticed is she doesn't seem as "wide" as before and the area in front of her udder is "full" looking/feeling.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 6, 2011)

You are doing a great job with her - her condition show how well you are doing.





Sorry if we keep bringing up things that you cant do right now, like a larger space for her, but it is difficult sometimes to know what is happening somewhere via the internet, plus not being too sure how much experience a person has, so one suggests things, trying to be helpful!

Those walks round that 140 acres will be fine for her so dont worry, we realise you are doing the best you can. I think she will certainly get more of an udder before she foals even if she doesn't fill it completely.

Perhaps we could have a go at guessing her foaling date, just as we are doing with Fire Fly? I'll guess 6th January.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 6, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> You are doing a great job with her - her condition show how well you are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem with the suggestions!



They're always great, even if I'm already aware





Yes! Guessing her foaling date would be fun! I'm going to go out on a limb and say December 25th



A Christmas baby



Keep the foaling date guesses coming!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 6, 2011)

How bout this?! Everyone put forward your best guesses: 1. Foaling Date 2. Color (the stud is solid black) (pics posted of him at the beginning of the thread) 3. Colt or Filly


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok I vote for January 1, because that's my daughters b-day, and a black filly, so we can have a filly year.


----------



## cassie (Dec 6, 2011)

ooooh I'm gonna say a beautiful golden buckskin! Filly of course! she will be born on the 1st January!! so she is baby of the month AND baby of the year!!!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 12, 2011)

Sunny's udder seems to be starting to fill! I check it in the morning at breakfast and in the evening at dinner and at this mornings check it's bigger than when I checked last night! Still not an "OMG" change but it's something! I'm checking her during the night and during the day as often as I can. I know it could still be another month or so but I'm being extra careful, it's not something I want to miss. So I'm glad to finally have some change as she's been about the same the past few weeks. I'll try to get some pictures uploaded soon and updates as much as I can. Anyone else wanna throw in some guesses??? Foal date/color/sex.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 12, 2011)

I've had lots of dreams of her foaling....so far in my dreams she's had a: Buckskin filly, Black/white filly, chestnut colt, chestnut/white colt, and a palomino filly. So it'll be interesting to see what she actually has lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 12, 2011)

iam gunna say 5th jan ,,its a colt and a palimino


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 12, 2011)

Great news about her udder!! You will find that it will feel more full in the morning after she has stood in for the night, and less full at teatime when she comes in from the paddock - exercise reduces the size of the udder at this stage. When she gets to around 5-6 days from foaling, her udder will not reduce but stay full and pretty firm, day and night. Then 24-36 hours before she foals, her udder will be really full/tight/hard, teats will be filled and pointing downwards and you may even get wax deposits hanging from them.................this is all supposing that she is following the classic foaling manual!! LOL!!





As for guessing the colour of Sunny's baby, I'm not good with colours - does Sunny have an eel stripe like with a dun, or is she just the lovely 'custard cream' biscuit colour that I love so much, plus her light mane and tail? If Sunny has no eel stripe, then I will guess that new baby will have a lovely cream body - mane and tail will be mixed white/pale cream and black hairs. Oh and it will be a filly!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 14, 2011)

Im going to say 28th December 

 

 A colt

 

and black


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 20, 2011)

Can we have an update on how Sunny is doing please. And how are things going with your new place?


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 20, 2011)

yes you no what were all like,more picture please



:rofl


----------



## MeganH (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm going to say January 12.... a palomino filly.





I know I say this often but I LOVE palominos. One day I WILL own one


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 22, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Can we have an update on how Sunny is doing please. And how are things going with your new place?




Sorry, been really busy and limited access to internet. Sunny is doing great, still doing the same as my last update, no changes since. Things are going great at home, we got the last horse over and so now everyone is home, it's great.

Here's a couple side shots, I didn't get any bag shots but there's no big changes there so not much to see.

Taken 12/18-


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 22, 2011)

I know I keep saying it, but I do like Sunny, just my sort of mare!





She's looking good too - dont worry about her udder development, she will get her milk supply when she's ready (although she might be one of those girls who develops fast!)

Glad to hear all is well with you and that you managed to get your last horse transported safely.





Happy Christmas!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 22, 2011)

No no no Anna, it is far too windy in Wales, Sunny needs to come to sunny Italy





I am so glad you are settling in to your new home with all your furry friends, moving is such hard work so try and get some rest over the holidays.


----------



## cassie (Dec 22, 2011)

she looks so good!!



really getting that baby bump now!!



how exciting for you all!!!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 23, 2011)

Sunny is still the same, doing well, but the same. I'm going to try something different and during the day when I'm home so I can keep an eye on her I'll turn her out in Spirit and Ruckus' pen, and put them in her little outside area (it's small but they get along just fine and they'll get turned back out at night and when I'm not home). So she'll be getting more excersise throughout the day, instead of just certain amount of time each day. Leading her we couldn't do much trotting around, so having her loose in the pen she can excersize how she wants



when I turned her out she was prancing around, so happy



She was enjoying herself. So I think it'll be better for her to have some free roamin' time. I'll just have to watch her close while she's out there.

I've added beet pulp to her diet, how much should she be getting? I bought the pellets and I know you're supposed to measure it dry and soak it. I've been soaking it overnight for the morning feeding and all day for the night feeding. How much should she be getting? She gets one big flake grass/alfalfa hay morning and night, and 1 pound morning and night of Omalene 300. She's been doing really well on that diet, she's at a good weight. So how much beet pulp would be a good amount for her?


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 24, 2011)

Regarding the beet pulp I would just give her a 'grabbed' handful of soaked pulp in each feed - so possibly a handful and a half of unsoaked nuts would do for both feeds. Remember to use plenty of water for soaking and stir it round every now and then (a lot of the nuts dont soak completely) also you can soak the whole lot overnight and just feed half in the morning and half at night, possibly more sensible as the daytime soak might not be long enough to soak the nuts completely.

Also you will have to stop the beet pulp as soon as she foals - it is not something that a foal needs to nibble at when they are just born/young, and they often pop their mouths into Momma's feed bowl when they are just a few days old. This is why most people will slowly change their broodmares on to a mare and foal feed several weeks before they are due - mare and foal feeds are safe in their make up for little mouths to nibble at.

It's Christmas Day here folks!! 12.03 am.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to you too Diane. Just noticed that you are on the same time as LB - at least I will now have one person in the world that I can get the correct time for. LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2011)

ps. shouldn't you be in bed???


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 25, 2011)

MERRY XMAS its 6.00 pm here and iam a little drunk i havent had a drink in 12 years

so didnt take much



:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce






:rofl



HO HO HO


----------



## Eagle (Dec 25, 2011)

ho ho ho I am drunk too, hick. Happy Xmas all, it is 16.00 here and the boys are all asleep. yippeeeeeee

I miss you all


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh YUMMMMMMMMMMY Diane.











It all sounds great apart from..........what on earth are kaneflies??





Hi Renee, no need to ask if you are having a good time LOL!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 25, 2011)

hi all its boxing day here now ....i havent even got a hangover WOW



:yeah

Hope you all have a lovely xmas day



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 26, 2011)

OK Diane, may I suggest that you make arrangements to fuel up the plane and pop over here for New Year to re-create that meal for my lot!! We promise to do clearing up afterwards too!

HAPPY BOXING DAY EVERYONE.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 26, 2011)

Oooooo Diane, spatzle is delish. On a trip trodeo Maryland I had the fortune to eat some. Everyone thought I was nuts for having Spatzle and potatoes.



. I was the crazy one from Texas. Everyone else was from the North. They wanted to know if I carried a gun and


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 26, 2011)

Rode a horse. This was back in the 80's


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2012)

Would love to have an update on Sunny.





Has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes we are due for an update when you get time.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys! Still nothing. She doesn't seem to be eating as much lately and the day before yesterday she was laying down alot (not flat out). Other than that nothing has changed, she's driving me crazy! If the weather is nice tomorrow I'll get some pictures. So yeah, not much to report of but I'm still watching her like a hawk! We'll see....


----------



## Eagle (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the update,



how are you settling in?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey guys, we are settling in really well, all the animals are doing great. I was able to borrow a baby monitor that has video and sound and it works perfectly so now I can watch Sunny all night while she's in her stall, I've started locking her in at night so I can keep a close eye on her and it's been great, really beats having to get up and go outside to check on her. The sound is great on it as well so I can hear everything that goes on in there. This morning she was laying down and laid flat out for a little while. Still no changes that I've noticed, maybe you guys will notice a change.

Here's some pictures of Sunny taken yesterday, 1/6/12-


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 8, 2012)

Well no real change in her udder, but then I dont think she looks big enough in her tummy yet to be thinking about getting a start of the milk bar!

However that tummy is definitely moving in the right direction!!





So glad to hear that you are all settling in well at your new place.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jan 8, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Well no real change in her udder, but then I dont think she looks big enough in her tummy yet to be thinking about getting a start of the milk bar!
> 
> However that tummy is definitely moving in the right direction!!
> 
> ...



Yeah her tummy isn't huge, some days she's sticking out on the sides a lot and other times she's hanging lower and hardly sticking out. She's throwin' me for a loop


----------



## Eagle (Jan 8, 2012)

sounds like that little foal is very active, Sunny will have her hoofs full


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jan 18, 2012)

Still no baby, or big changes. She's been eating a little less hay the past few days, the past two nights that I've felt for foal movements the baby has been really active, lots of moving and some kicking. She's up and down a lot at night. No udder development yet.

This was her the other night..........a common sight the last few nights



We're being hit by a big snowstorm so nice to be able to watch her from inside


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 18, 2012)

Aww bless her! I do love to see them flat out and relaxed. She looks very happy to be all cosy in her warm stable too if you are having nasty weather outside.

It will be good if she hangs on a bit more before foaling if you have more bad weather likely over the next couple of weeks.





Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## cassie (Jan 18, 2012)

she looks so lovely and comfortable, yes I hope she holds out if you guys are having bad weather!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the update, she sure looks happy


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 19, 2012)

OMG she looks huge...looking as stung as a bug in a rug...aussie saying..


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys! Sunny is STILL pregnant, but she is doing well and baby is still very active, so as long as all is well I'm happy



As far as any changes.....she's eating less, throws her hay around more than eating it, she seems to be carrying the baby lower rather than wide, and she's started shedding like crazy! I checked my other horses and none of them are shedding even a little bit, could that mean anything? Still no bagging up, that I can tell anyways, looking at her all the time I don't think I'll notice any of the small changes.

Here's some pictures taken today 1/29/12-


----------



## cassie (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow definite improvement!!! Yippee!! So exciting for you!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2012)

Her tummy is looking good and I do think there might be a little movement in her udder??

Maybe she's hanging on to this baby in the hope of a change in the weather?


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 29, 2012)

Progress is good and an active baby is good.

If I were Sunny I'd hold off till some melting goes on.

Brrrrr!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 3, 2012)

Sunny is still doing well, to me it seems she's progressed since my last update, what do you guys think?

The changes I've noticed- she *may* be starting to fill her bag, I'm not sure, but you can see more of it in her flank area, she seems more "loose", not "full" but "loose". Her right side seems slightly more "full" looking than the left, not sure if you guys can notice it in the pictures but when I'm looking at a different angle the right side is definately bigger looking.

At what point do you guys wrap up their tail? Do you guys wrap it going by their changes or the due date? Should I wrap hers now or wait?

So after looking at the pictures do you guys think she's made any changes since my last post on 1/29/12?












You can see more of her bag in the flank area-


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 3, 2012)

On her right side in front of and above her teats is more swollen than the left side, could this be milk starting to fill in? Cant really see what I'm talking about from the pic cause my camera wouldn't focus.






Notice progress in this area.....?











Hooha


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's some comparison pictures:

12/18/11






1/6/12






1/29/12






2/3/12


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2012)

Her mane is growing, lol no she is progressing nicely and you could have a March baby!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 3, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Her mane is growing, lol no she is progressing nicely and you could have a March baby!



LOL yes her mane is growing out, finally!



I was going to roach it when I got her but never got around to it and now it's startin to not look too bad lol, I do have to do some fixing up on it though, clean it up a bit


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 3, 2012)

Hooha 10/27/11






Hooha 2/3/12






It's gotten looser and longer.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 4, 2012)

Doing good today, we've got sun in our forcast for hopefully the next week and Sunny is enjoying every moment of it





These pics are from yesterday but this morning the area I have lined out in red is more "full" looking this morning. The left side has it slightly but the right is noticably "fuller".


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks as though what I always call the milk veins are starting to fill/swell. Yhis often happens before they start getting a proper udder, so Sunny could be around 4 to 5 weeks away from foaling?

Could you just re-post her suspected ccovering dates or when she was with the stallion just to refresh our memories? I realise we can go back to page one and read from there, but it is very helpful if dates etc can be repeated now and again, especially now we have quite a few new mares here to keep tabs on (plus the fact that us 'old timers' do tend to suffer from memory problems a lot of the time. LOL!!)


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok, my apologies! Just been back and read over both your previous post about Sunny and the little grey cells in my brain are now fully in function mode!!

So no dates and your vet's idea of possibly 9 months pregnant last October is a little bit off, but that is all to the good as the further Sunny gets into her 3rd year in age the better she will be as far as foaling and caring for the foal. Also, hopefully, the nearer you get to Spring the better the weather will be.

So all looking good, it's been a long wait for you, but before too long now you will be welcoming a new little baby! And you have been able to give so much love and attention to Sunny over these past months which means that she is now in a perfect condition to have a healthy baby.





Out of interest what happened to the others taken in with her and how are they doing?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 4, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Ok, my apologies! Just been back and read over both your previous post about Sunny and the little grey cells in my brain are now fully in function mode!!
> 
> So no dates and your vet's idea of possibly 9 months pregnant last October is a little bit off, but that is all to the good as the further Sunny gets into her 3rd year in age the better she will be as far as foaling and caring for the foal. Also, hopefully, the nearer you get to Spring the better the weather will be.
> 
> ...



Yup, no known covering date or due date



It's a waiting and guessing game.

The rest of the herd is doing well. The stud went to my boyfriends older sister, the weanling colt went to a lady down the road who loves him to death, and the two other mares are with my boyfriend's parents.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 4, 2012)

Today I cleaned up Sunny's udder and braided up her tail and gave her a good thorough brushing (she's shedding like crazy!). The area in front of her udder on the left side is now filling also, like the right side.

Oh! I also did the "nail test" just for fun and I did it multiple times and it always said FILLY! I'd even swing it back and forth and it'd start swinging in circles again. Soooo....we'll see how that matches up to the baby





Here's a few pics. from today...











The outlined area in red is where she's filling in


----------



## cassie (Feb 5, 2012)

she is looking really really good! I agree with the girls... think a mid march baby 



yippee sunny!!!! what a good girl for you! please keep us updated as she gets closer very very exciting stuff!!!!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 5, 2012)

Sunny is doing well today, everything's about the same. We've been having nice sunny weather lately and it's SO nice! Sunny loves it!

Here's a udder pic this morning


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 5, 2012)

I see filling!!











Right at the back of her bag when comparing the two pictures.








We're on our way!!!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 5, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> I see filling!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YES!!! I just ordered the FOAL-TIME milk test strips and I have the aquarium test strips too. We're finally gettin' somewhere


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 5, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about milk testing yet awhile, still useful to have the testing stips ready for when you want them. What are aquarium test strips - are you preparing to test some goldfish?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 5, 2012)

ROFL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 5, 2012)

:rofl



too funny Anna


----------



## Wings (Feb 6, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> I wouldn't worry about milk testing yet awhile, still useful to have the testing stips ready for when you want them. What are aquarium test strips - are you preparing to test some goldfish?



I think I can jump in for this one





I have never used foal/mare/horse/etc test strips.

I buy a cheap bulk pack of water testing strips and just drop a bit of milk from the udder straight onto the ph square.

It's never steered me wrong



I keep meaning to try the hardness square as well but forgot to this year.


----------



## cassie (Feb 6, 2012)

looking good






Bree do you dilute the sample first? I heard you had to for the PH tests?

how exciiting for you!!! she is going to have such a PRETTY FILLY!!!! yippee!!

that reminds me I should do the ring test on my mare again lol


----------



## Wings (Feb 7, 2012)

cassie said:


> looking good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nup



I just drop it straight onto the strip



I always hated chemistry in school (blew up too many things



)


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL!! Bree, I bet you were popular!!

How our little Finn today Cassie?


----------



## cassie (Feb 7, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Bree, I bet you were popular!!
> 
> How our little Finn today Cassie?


Hi Anna, I updated Suzie's thread...



you were prob already asleep by the time I did lol


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 10, 2012)

Sunny is doing well. Here's some pictures from today....


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good. Seeing more of a "v" shape.


----------



## cassie (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah looking real good... Can we see some comparison pics? Especially of her udder? Looks like she could be bagging up lol bwdik lol


----------



## MeganH (Feb 11, 2012)

She is looking good! Being a good mama- taking her time


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 11, 2012)

She's moving steadily and sensibly in the right direction, bless her!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2012)

She is looking great and nice and clean too. Lol


----------



## Eagle (Feb 17, 2012)

How is Sunny progressing? any chance of an update?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 18, 2012)

Well not too much of an update, she's progressing well and so far so good.

Here's some pictures from this morning........


----------



## Eagle (Feb 18, 2012)

wow her tummy has grown. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah she's had lots of growth in the tummy department lately



Poor thing has a real hard time getting comfortable during the night


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 19, 2012)

Awe bless her - what a tummy!! No wonder she's feeling a bit uncomfortable.





I would think that she is going to be one of those 'annoying' girls who suddenly remembers that she is supposed to fill her udder before she foals and ..............woops the milk suddenly starts flowing! LOL!!


----------



## MeganH (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow! what a belly!! Poor girl- she has gotten huge!


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2012)

she i looking very well



definitley looking preggers now!!

I can't remember are you going to put her on marestare?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope, unfortunately no marestare. All I've got is the baby monitor, which I'm very thankful for, easier than having to go outside every couple hours during the night to check on her. I can hear and see her very well.

I'm hoping she foals at night, tuesday night-Saturday would be ideal for me, of course in the end it's up to her and the baby so who knows


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 19, 2012)

oh wow she is beatifull ,,and OMG she is huge



that V shape is there now wont be long poor girl


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 19, 2012)

This was Sunny last night....


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 20, 2012)

'Tortoise shape' springs to mind! LOL!! She looks very contented and happy Mommas have happy babies.


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 23, 2012)

Sunny Looks Like she will Pop! I can't wait to see her Baby





Hopefully they won't keep us waiting too much longer


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 1, 2012)

Well still no baby, there were some internet problems the past week so it finally got fixed today so here's an update....

Still no huge changes in the udder department, but her belly keeps dropping lower and lower.

Here's some pictures from yesterday.......


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Equuisize (Mar 1, 2012)

_*Alert *__ -- Wide load ahead._

_It is very safe to say she is not getting any less pregnant._

_She'll be as happy as you to see that bouncing baby on the ground!_


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL yes, wide/low load





How much longer do you guesstimate we have?


----------



## cassie (Mar 1, 2012)

wow she is looking really good





you could stil have about a month... depends on that udder... and the baby LOL

its so hard to know, she is looking close though! have you noticed any loosening up behind?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope, no loosening up yet


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 2, 2012)

Everytime I see Sunny, I think that she is such a pretty mare.





She's looking good too - certainly a wide load!

Would still think she has a while to go judging on her udder, but who knows, she could bag up very fast, although it would be good if she could hang on until that snow disappears for the sake of her baby.

Hope all is well with you - do keep us updated.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Mar 2, 2012)

Love that big belly..not long now..famous last words


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 2, 2012)

Very pretty girl. I hope you get your baby soon


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, she's hanging in there. Baby sure is a active little one, uses Sunny as a punching bag.

Sunny's doing well today, only thing different is she had some softer/runny stool this morning/afternoon. Her bag is still the same.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2012)

Just keep a good eye on her if she is getting some loose poos - you never know!

I know you have plenty of snow there but are you still able to take her out for walks - soft snow and no icy patches would be great, and I know some folks wont agree, but it is so important for her to keep moving around, especially this close to foaling, and as long as she can walk on a fair depth of soft snow with a grass surface underneath, then there is little chance of her slipping up.

Any more change in her udder yet?


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2012)

I also think that horses should go out daily what ever the weather for at least a few hours or a nice walk. There is nothing wrong with going out in the snow in my opinion, mine are out this morning and we had about 3 inches last night and it it still snowing now. Anna you have seen the pics of me riding my Haflinger in the snow haven't you? She loved to gallop up and down hills in the deep snow


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2012)

Never seen those pictures Renee - can you post them again somewhere, would love to see them....please.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2012)

These were a few years back before I sold my big ones for the minis










Eva playing in the snow!


----------



## cassie (Mar 6, 2012)

she is gorgeous Renee! I always have loved Haflingers! and she would have to be a favourite! she is lovely!

are you watching for a while? I want to get a shower


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2012)

Well she has no problem with the snow does she, bless her! Thanks for the pictures Renee, she's such a lovely mare. Did you sell her when you got into minis?

Cassie, Penny is just being her normal self right now - walking or grazing.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2012)

I bought my first mini to keep her company cos she was the only one I kept but they hated each other



So I found a good home for her where she still is today. Then of course I HAD to buy another mini to keep the first one company and the rest is history


----------



## MeganH (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful mare, Renee!

I can't wait to move and have more minis and have my big horse with us. I don't like him being at a different barn. I want to see him and work with him every day. That time will come though. And once that time comes I am SURE more minis will come. We are going to be maxed out here with Ricky, Laney, and her foal. I just love them all and would like a few more





Sunny is a pretty mare too.. I just love Palominos. She is looking good!


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 10, 2012)

Any Updates On Sunny?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 10, 2012)

Sunny is doing well, finally some progress in her bag.

Here's a couple pics. 2/29-











And some today 3/10-


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh yes - progress!!



:yeah


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 10, 2012)

Definite progress and I think she might have at least another 2 wks but definitely getting very close


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2012)

very exciting! what a good girl!

won't be long now!! yippee


----------



## MeganH (Mar 10, 2012)

yay! getting closer!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 17, 2012)

Sunny is doing well, still pregnant, baby is doing well also, active little one. No changes since my last update as far as her bag or anything else. But they both seem to be doing well so i'm happy.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 17, 2012)

I am glad all is well, I was waiting for your weekly update



How is the new home going, are you all settled in yet?

Some new pics would be nice


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad to hear all is well. I hope she makes some progress soon for you


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the update - glad all is progressing well.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 18, 2012)

Well we have some progress finally, not much but it's something, her bag is a bit fuller today. She was acting "off" this morning, she didn't finish her grain, she ate about a quarter of it (which she ALWAYS eats it all and right away) than she wandered into her stall and pulled out a bit of hay than went outside, peed, and than went back inside and pooped. Than grabbed a little more hay and went back outside. It's really weird for her, her normal everyday routine is she eats all her grain outside while I clean her stall out than she'll go inside and start eating her hay and usually eats most of it before she quits eating and takes a nap. So not sure what her deal is today.....I'll be keeping an eye on her.

Here's some pics. from today:


----------



## Eagle (Mar 18, 2012)

looks like she has started her shopping bag


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 18, 2012)

That sounds very promising. Wishing you the best of luck with your girl


----------



## MeganH (Mar 18, 2012)

Yay for progress!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 19, 2012)

yaya good progress from your lovely girl! can't wait to see her baby!!!! make sure you keep us updated oK!!!!!! lol


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 19, 2012)

Sunny's made some more progress in the milk department! Finally! So usually she'll have a small bag in the morning and than I'll turn her out and by noon or so it'll be gone, well here's how she's looking this afternoon:





















Her hind end is starting to relax as well and loosen up. Her bag is filling and not going down so I think we're on the right track! This is the fulllest her bag has been and she seems to be keeping it this time.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh and the pics posted at the top of the page were taken yesterday, so you can see the progress from yesterday......


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 20, 2012)

YAY!! Real progress!! Wont be that long now!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2012)

she has started serious shopping, way to go girl.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 23, 2012)

Well Sunny is making more and more progress. Today I am able to express a clear fluid with very small "chunks" of yellow. I tested it and it tested at 7.6. When I lift her tail there is very little resistance, usually it's a bit of a fight for me to lift it up. Her hooha is longer and is loose, it's more open. Makin' progress......


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2012)

wow she is progressing wonderfully. Thanks for the update


----------



## bannerminis (Mar 23, 2012)

Great to see she is progressing so well


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 25, 2012)

Sunny is doing well and other than being a bit more fussy and uncomfortable last night she's about the same. She's doing well this morning and seems to be progressing a little each day. Poor thing must really be running out of room in her tummy as the past couple days she has been eating very little of her hay and doesn't finish her grain (she comes back to it later and finishes it). The past two nights she's been pushing the hay and straw up into one corner and balling it up into a big pile and leaving it, I'm not quite sure what she thinks she's doing.

Here's pics taken yesterday 3/24-












And pics. today 3/25-


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 25, 2012)

*Oh yes, I can see the change - she has been shopping again!!*

*Yes she may well eat less or smaller amounts at this stage as the foal fills the space in her tummy. Keep plenty of hay in front of her but make her feeds little and often. Are you still able to take her out for her walks and possible grass like you used to, or have you now got the larger space that you were planning? It is so important that pregnant mare have regular exercise and I cant remember what you said that you would be organising at your place.*

*I cant wait to see what Sunny has - I just know it is going to be very special though. *


----------



## MeganH (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't wait to see Sunny's foal... I am hoping for a palomino


----------



## cassie (Mar 25, 2012)

wow good change overnight! good girl Sunny!

as the others have said I cannot wait to see what this lovely girl has!! yippee!

you must be getting so excited now!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Mar 25, 2012)

Pictures are looking like good progress!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 27, 2012)

Anna C- I've been turning her out in Spirit's and Ruckus' big pen which has lots of room to roam around. I have to turn Sunny out alone and than put the boys in her outside pen because she doesn't get along with them at all and tries to get into kicking matches with them, I don't want them trying to figure out who's boss while she's pregnant and until baby is weaned. So yes, she has the opportunity to roam around- although she actually moves around more when in her small pen, she'll walk back and forth and in and out- but when she's out in the big pen she will eat the hay I have out for her and spends the rest of the time standing next to the boys. But if she wants to, the room is there for her to run around in.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup I'm VERY excited to see what she has



Can't wait! You guys think we could still have another month or couple weeks to go? It drives me CRAZY not having a due date!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 27, 2012)

Sunny's doing well today, not a whole lot of change the past couple days.

This afternoon she does have more of a bag than she usually does for this time of day, it's been shrinking up during the day while she's out but this afternoon it's hasn't shrunk up as much as it usually does-


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 27, 2012)

It sounds as though you have it well sorted, and yes it is better to keep the boys (even geldings) away from pregnant mares. I only mentioned turnout space because exercise is obviously good for all horses, but with brood mares, it is essential. But a lot of them do get a bit lazy towards the end of their pregnancy and need to be encouraged to go take some exercise. LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 27, 2012)

Oooooo she certainly is progessing!! I would guess two to three weeks - but with a maiden I'm afraid you just never know!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 28, 2012)

Well I don't have a great mind so I will say about 4 weeks bwdik


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 28, 2012)

And here's some pics from today....nothin' too exciting...


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Sunny's still pregnant and progressing well but someone else decided to make an appearance! One of the other mares that Sunny came with (she belongs to my boyfriends mom) decided to have her baby today! She had a TINY filly! My boyfriend's mom is gone, left yesterday, for a spring break vacation, so I've been taking care of her horses for her. This morning when I fed I checked the mare, nothing exciting- no V, no relaxed behind, no wierd behavior, she only had about 1/2 full udder, her nipples were still tucked up- did NOT give me a warning she was getting ready to foal today. I went out at about 4pm and found a tiny little filly walking around, completely dry, and nursing. Mom and baby are doing well, foal has been eating, pooped and was sleeping soundly when I left. She was a little chilly so I put a blanket on her that I had for Sunny's foal (I had two blankets just in case!



)

So what color do you think she is? Same sire as Sunny's unborn foal, I posted pics of him at the beginning of this thread, he's solid black. Mom is a chestnut pinto. Think she'll turn black? No dorsal and no white.

No pictures without the blanket yet, she was cold so I put it on first thing and didn't want to take it off for pictures so she can keep warm. This is a mini newborn foal blanket I got from minitack.com and it's still too big for this lil' girl, she's itty bitty!





















Both Sunny and this mare were turned in with the stud at the same time so Sunny shouldn't be too far behind, alright Sunny your turn!!!


----------



## cassie (Mar 30, 2012)

oh she is just lovely! wow another surprise!! I'm no good with colours of foals but looks like she could be dark like her daddy!

yeah good idea about the foal blanket! they are the best!

I got a small dog blanket for my foal when he was a newborn. found it really good.

keep us update on Sunny and your new little girl!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh she's just so very cute!! Many congrats on the new little girl.

Please can I ask you to take the mare's headcollar off asap - some awful accidents happen with foals getting their legs hooked in their Momma's headcollars.





Cant wait for more pics once it gets warm enough to take her blankie off. Sorry I'm useless with colours so no help in that respect!


----------



## MeganH (Mar 30, 2012)

Aww! Congrats! She snuck a very cute one!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Mar 30, 2012)

Sunny had a decent sized bag this morning, compared to how it's been. She's doing more belly kicking and tail swishing at night, I'm assuming she doesn't like the way her bag feels when it's filling.

Here's some pics from this morning....


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2012)

Congrats she is a real little cutie. Sunny is progressing well so I doubt it will be long now.


----------



## PaintNminis (Apr 1, 2012)

the New Filly is a Little Cutie!




On Color I would Say maybe a Seal Brown? Black?

Hopefully Sunny Will take a Hint


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 7, 2012)

I think it is time we had another update on Sunny - how has she progressed in the last week? Oh and what about the pictures of that cute little filly without her blanket on that we were promised?????


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes I was thinking the same thing... Can we please get an update??? Pretty please?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey guys! So sorry for the lack of updates! Been really busy lately and had a lot to deal with past couple weeks and haven't made it over to get on the internet. I have been taking lots of pics though to get you guys all caught up! I'll start where we left off and work up to the pics I took today....

And yes, Sunny's still pregnant but is progressing really well....

4/2 6:20pm











4/3 2:00pm


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 18, 2012)

4/4 3:35pm











4/5 4:35pm











4/7 7:45am


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 18, 2012)

4/8 8:38am











4/10 4:43am











4/13 7:40am


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 18, 2012)

4/14 8:17am











4/15 7:40am


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 18, 2012)

4/16 7:28pm











4:17 4:50am


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 18, 2012)

And today....

5:09am
















4:16pm


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2012)

wow looking really good and almost ready!!! I'd say maybe another week? and you'll see her little baby!! how is your other foal going? or your mums foal I think it was wasn't it?

thanks for the update she is looking good!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats a great line up of pics and you can see the step by step progression. If she keeps going at this pace you will have a foal in the next week or so.

When I see her pics the first thing that always enters my head is how pretty she is. She always looks low in her pics so I am going to guess a little filly for you


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

Great pics and I agree, not long to go now


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2012)

What a great set of pictures - thank you so much!!

You can see how her teats have slowly separated and in the last couple of pics, her tummy is moving forward just a little. I would say we will see a baby within the week!!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 20, 2012)

Sunny foaled a FILLY! 8:40 this morning, just as I got home from work! When I checked her at 6:00am she had a full bag and was heavily waxed, went to work for a couple hours (I work at a Pet Boarding facility and the mornings are the busiest time so I worked for just a couple hours) and came home just in time to see Sunny pushing out her foal, she had it standing up! Foal came out and I got the bag off her head and made sure her nose was clear of fluid, Sunny's a great mom and started cleanin' off the baby while I ran inside and got my foaling kit. I helped get baby dried off and made sure all was well and let her and mama have some bonding time. Baby was up within fifteen minutes and nursing in about 20 mins. She ate, peed, and pooed all within the hour and was trying to race around the stall within a couple hours (as fast as those unsteady little legs could carry her anyways). She's such a friendly little one! Comes right up to everyone, had a few visitors today. Mama is doing great, eating and drinking and taking care of the little one. I'm so relieved! And now for PICTURES!!!!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## lucky lodge (Apr 20, 2012)

congrats she is beautiful


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

Omg she is adorable! Congratulations, I am so glad you were there.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh WOW!! I'm so very thrilled for you!! Many congratulations!! She is absolutely gorgeous - such a pretty little girl - and that colour!!





Sunny, you have excelled yourself - this little girl is well worth all the waiting we have been doing!!





Thank you fo all the pictures, so glad you were there for the birth - it must have been a bit of a shock as I expect you thought she would hang on for the night, not foal at that time in the morning. LOL!!

Again, many congratuations - she's a very beautiful little girl!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 20, 2012)

WOW! She decided not to wait another week and get that baby out!! Good girl Sunny!! Congrats on a gorgeous baby!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

WOW she sure fooled me! she must have finished up bagging really fast!

what a gorgeous new filly!! you must be thrilled very very exciting news!

she is just beautiful! congrats!

goodness Renee you were up early this morning!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah she surprised me too! I figured it'd be soon but not that soon! When I fed and checked her this morning she was acting normal, ate her grain and was munching on her hay when I left, that was at about 6am and she foaled at about 8:40am.

Here's some pics at 6am when I checked her.....


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 20, 2012)

Congrats on your gorgeous new filly. So delighted that it all went well and you got to be there with her. These mares are really in a league of their own.


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

WOW yeah she did bag up quick LOL but what a reward!! your new filly is just so CUTE!! any name ideas yet?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I was very excited and so pleased with the filly and how everything went! She's such a love! Follows me around and if I sit down she wants to be in my lap! Soooo worth the wait!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 20, 2012)

No name yet



I need ideas.....so far the name ideas people have given me are.....Shimmer, Seirra, Sonya


----------



## MeganH (Apr 20, 2012)

Yay!!! Congrats!! I love her!!!





Can't wait to see her as she grows! Gorgeous color!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2012)

And how are the lovely pair doing this afternoon?

Dont forget to edit your thread heading to say that Sunny has foaled - I'm sure many folks will love seeing your pictures of her very special little girl.


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 20, 2012)

Just getting caught up and there is Sunny's darling baby girl.

No stopping them once they decide their are ready.

Congrats on that ray of sunshine.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 21, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> And how are the lovely pair doing this afternoon?
> 
> Dont forget to edit your thread heading to say that Sunny has foaled - I'm sure many folks will love seeing your pictures of her very special little girl.


How do I go about changing the heading?


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 21, 2012)

Sunny and her new little one are doing great today! I took TONS of pics and will post some here in a few minutes. It was warm and sunny so I let mama and baby out off and on throughout the day to enjoy the sunshine. Little miss found her running legs and was racing around the pen, she also loves to get up on her back legs and leap into the air and charge away



She's SOOO cute! Such a friendly little girl too, LOVES to be pet and loved on! She'll leave mama's side and follow me around, doesn't seem to be too concerned about where mama is, although mama is VERY concerned for her baby, Sunny's such a fantastic mother, LOVES her baby



Both are doing well and I couldn't be happier!



Pics to come in the next post!!!!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 21, 2012)

Pictures!!!!

1 day old


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

They both look great and the little "ray of sunshine" as said earlier is just way too cute, I love her dainty little head, her fluffy ears, her long legs, shucks I love everything about her


----------



## cassie (Apr 21, 2012)

she is so absoloulty adorable!!! Sunny did SUCH a good job



cooked her to perfection





you must be thrilled



Lil said:


> How do I go about changing the heading?


go to the first post hit edit and then use full editor make the changes to the heading that you want and hit save



hope that works lol was trying to remember without doing it myself hehe


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh she is even more gorgeous, if that is possible, bless her! And Sunny looks fabulous too (and very proud of her new daughter).





I'm so glad the weather was suitable to enable you to get them out - exercise is so important for the little ones at this age, they need to build the strength in their tendons, muscles, lungs and hearts and they can only do it by playing and racing around, so well done you - even if it causes the Momma mares to get a bit anxious about their unruly children for the first few days. LOL!!

I cant believe how big she is - do you look at her and wonder how she managed to fit inside Sunny's tummy? Have your boys spotted the baby yet - what do they think?

I'm not sure how you alter your thread heading, I just know that the others do it by clicking on edit on their first post, but checked your first post and their is no edit button! Maybe someone else can tell you.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> I cant believe how big she is - do you look at her and wonder how she managed to fit inside Sunny's tummy? Have your boys spotted the baby yet - what do they think?


I was thinking the same thing Anna, it seems impossible that she was inside her mummy just yesterday


----------



## MeganH (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh I love her! I know I have already said often that I LOVE palominos.. but I do love them and will HAVE to get myself one one day. Congrats again. She is lovely!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 21, 2012)

So gorgeous! Love the color, looks like momma.



thanks for explaining the changing of the header, I didnt know how either!lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Oh I love her! I know I have already said often that I LOVE palominos.. but I do love them and will HAVE to get myself one one day. Congrats again. She is lovely!


Yes for a girl to feel complete she needs a mini in every colour


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2012)

Any chance of an update on Sunny and her baby - with pictures of course!


----------



## MeganH (May 5, 2012)

Yes, Please


----------



## cassie (May 8, 2012)

oh yes please pretty pretty


----------

